# Search function Question



## Dori (Apr 19, 2008)

I am trying to search for info regarding a specific resort in Florida.  When I try , I'm getting a fatal error message, saying something about space exhausted.  Can anyone please explain this to me?

Thanks, Dori


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 19, 2008)

if you are talking about on the BBS here...see if this thread will help.

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=68598

it shows a better search feature using google.

if you mean in the resort reviews?  send me an email at tug@tug2.net with the details and error message please!


----------



## Dori (Apr 20, 2008)

I think what is happening is that when I try to search for High Point Resort, It searches for everything that contains each word individually.  I'm only guessing, but when I do searches for other resorts, such as Lahaina, for example, it works.  I guess there are too many hits for High and Point and Resort.  I don't know how else to search for info.  I remember someone posting somethng qujite a while ago regarding this resort, and I wanted to refresh my memory.

Does this make sense?  Sorry, I'm such a dork when it comes to computers.

Dori


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 20, 2008)

Hi Dori - To search for all 3 words, put them in quotation marks.


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 20, 2008)

yep...in quotes will do all 3

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&safe=off&q="High+Point+Resort"+site:tugbbs.com&btnG=Search

although it only returns one thread

just using "high point" gives you more

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&safe=off&q="High+Point"+site:tugbbs.com


----------



## Dori (Apr 21, 2008)

Thanks so much that info was very helpful.

Dori


----------

